# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] Fistful of Coin ! Who let the poule out ?!

## Shei

oups.

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi moi moi moi, j'ai une question de noob!
Dans quel cadre tu comptes faire ça? Je veux dire pour pouvoir se retrouver ET se taper dessus. Vu que le friendly fire n'est pas autorisé (quel dommage ... je suis super bon à ça moi pourtant :niark ::):  en PvE et en 3W. En sPvP? Il y a une démarche pour organiser un tel combat, je croyais qu'il n'y avait que du matchmaking aléatoire en matière d'opposant?
Aucune mauvaise critique, hein. Juste très curieux du comment  :;):

----------


## Shei

Oh tu as raison j'ai oublié de préciser ce point. Pour se retrouver, les arènes personnalisés n'étant pas encore dispo et ne sachant pas encore leur entier fonctionnement, on va se contenter de ce qu'ont a sous la main. Quand on parle au pnj pour les sPvP en FFA il montre une liste de serveurs, et leur nombre tout aussi conséquent que le nombre de joueurs déçus du sPvP donc beaucoup restent vide, c'est là qu'essayeront de se faire les rencontres. Bon on est pas à l'abri d'un squatte imprévu d'un visiteur in-désiré, mais ça laissera l'occasion de changer de serveur et ainsi de map, afin de varier la rencontre.

----------


## Hasunay

Si c'est réalisable ça à l'air franchement sympa !

----------


## Ananas

Je suis probablement un des types les plus mauvais en PvP 1 contre 1, et en plus j'aime pas trop ça, mais rien que pour soutenir l'initiative je participe !  Et en guerrier à moustache, s'il vous plaît !

----------


## Shei

C'est ce genre de réactions que j'attendais principalement Ananas, comme je l'ai vaguement dit à la fin, on s'en fou de qui à la plus grosse, c'est pour le fun avant tout !

----------


## Anita Spade

Rien que pour voir ton guerrier à moustache je viendrai, et je ne suis pas spécialement taillé pour le 1vs 1 non plus, mais qu'importe ça pourrait être amusant avec le mumble en fond.
Reste à choisir quel reroll...
Mais je viendrai probablement vous chatouiller les narines avec mon chapeau à plumes.

----------


## Shei

N'oubliez pas que dans la zone sPvP vous êtes directement 80, avec toutes les options de stuff disponible et également le reset d'aptitude à volonté.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je m'inscris si les voleurs n'ont pas le droit de faire des backstabs full-berzerk !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

C'est pas le backstab le problème...
Je vais peut être m'inscrire et j'irai foutre la pâté à Charmide  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Célérité, 3, 3, 3, 3.

Je m'inscris. 

Par contre limite de temps pour contrer les builds tanks relous.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Va y'avoir 90% de guerriers de toute façon.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah j'ai oublie de dire que je m'inscris avec mon ingé :D

----------


## Shei

> Par contre limite de temps pour contrer les builds tanks relous.


 :tired: 
Mais en vrais, les fight de tank se finissent plus rapidement que tu ne le crois. Pire que les tanks c'est les mecs qui dash/tp/blink/jump dans tout les sens car ils on quelques sorts ainsi dans leur barre et se sentent obligé de l'utiliser car sinon t'es mono touche et tu passe pour un bleu. 

Sinon, cool, cool, cool, je ne pensais pas avoir autant d'inscriptions si vite ! Et du coups, Litchit je te compte comme inscrite ?

----------


## Maximelene

Allez, j'en suis, j'vais vous montrer comment gère un rôdeur non monotouche !

----------


## Hasunay

Hum avec mon guerrier tank en duel je tiens indéfiniment même contre un voleur mais en échange de mon blindage je suis lent et je tape pas assez fort pour tuer un bon joueur. Ma Némésis ce sont ces enfoirés de mesmer dans les mains d'un très bon joueur c'est super chiant ...

----------


## Shei

N'oublie pas qu'en Spvp tu n'as que des stats à travers une amulette boostée, les cachets et sigils, ça change un peu le bidule. Après si le combat s'éternise on avisera ou ça se jouera à l'épuisement physique et mental du joueur !  ::trollface::

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais nan mais je parle du spvp parce qu'en 3w les duels ça arrivent jamais ^^' Après ça fais genre 3 mois que j'ai pas refais de spvp ça a peut-être évolué depuis.

----------


## Shei

Des duels de bus ça compte ?  ::ninja::  Non ça n'a pas beaucoup évolue, tu as une domination en nombre de necro, voleur, war et mesmer. Mais maintenant tu vois des gens rank 30-39 jouer comme des tanches maintenant ...

----------


## Vaaahn

Cool, je vais pouvoir faire mon représentant en vente de carpette :"mais celle là va tellement bien avec votre armure".

----------


## ivanoff

Je vois qu'il n'y a encore aucun nécro alors j'inscris le miens super super pas skillé  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Est ce que les envouts 2 blink 2 fufu 8 clones (dont du swap position) sont autorisés ? Si oui jouent-ils en 1vs4 dans un soucis d'équilibrage ?

 ::trollface::

----------


## Shei

Si ton but est de gâcher inutilement l'event avec une spé déséquilibrée en 1v1, je t'en prie, mais tu seras le seul à trouver cela marrant.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Maderone

Faut dire ça à Charmide qui va venir avec son build double pistolet berserker.

----------


## Shei

Aveuglement ?  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Je comptais pas venir avec ce build, mais il a rien d'OP en duel: non seulement y'a moyen d'interrompre/esquiver/éviter une partie du burst initial et après c'est gagné, mais en plus en étant tanky, on peut juste y survivre.

----------


## Maderone

> Aveuglement ?


Tu le mets comment l'aveuglement, gros malin ^^ ?

----------


## Shei

Ben avec mon voleur, le pistol en off hand, t'as poudre d'aveuglement, tu dash sur lui et zouh, ou encore l'écran de fumée et autre. Je caricature mais souvent, une fois que tu as passé le burst du voleur, il doit attendre les initiatives et ça laisse du temps pour le pourrir un peu.
Ou sinon avec d'autres classes il y à mieux, tu renvoie !  ::wub::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Vous m'y verrez certainement, mais en spectateur. C'est pas pour moi le pvp.

----------


## Anita Spade

> N'oubliez pas que dans la zone sPvP vous êtes directement 80, avec toutes les options de stuff disponible et également le reset d'aptitude à volonté.


J'avais oublié que mon perso PVP était totalement séparé de mon PVE, du coup hier soir je suis allé faire un tour dans les Brumes pour réajuster mon build et je me suis aperçu avec horreur que j'étais mal habillé et je n'avais pas de chapeau à plumes, j'ai donc décidé de me retirer du tournoi...

Bon, je viendrai quand-même, faut juste que je prenne une dizaine de niveaux et fasse un peu de craft PVP.

----------


## Guitou

J'aimerai bien participer. Mais j'aime tellement pas perdre et je manque tellement de skill pour éviter de perdre que je me tâte... :/
Mon elem GC va faire un peu de dégât mais exploser en vol, mon guerrier il va juste faire durer inutilement le combat, gardien/envout je sais pas les jouer, y'a bien mon rôdeur (et puis j'aurais une excuse si je perds : "Oue mais c'est mon arc il s'est enrayé, la touche 1 de mon clavier s'est bloquée.").

Allez +1 rôdeur weak.

----------


## Kayato

Avec un gardien y a moyen d'être quasi intuable en 1v1, par contre le match risque de se jouer à la fatigue  ::P:

----------


## silence

Vous m'y verrez certainement, mais en spectateur au delà du premier tour. Oh oui, humiliez moi !  :Bave: 

Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec l'idée de limiter les spés ou le temps. Si les deux joueurs survivent indéfiniment il me parait essentiel de jouer cela au moral. De même, si certains exploitent éhontément certains builds op il serait d'autant plus intéressant que de voir comment d'autres parviennent à les contrer, surtout si l'on s'autorise à changer de build entre les rencontres. 
On peut toujours passer au grade de pénible ceux qui en abuseraient vraiment.  ::trollface:: 

Et que penseriez vous d'enregistrer tous ces matchs pour que tous puissent en profiter ? Ca dépendrait du nombre de participants - au moins les derniers matchs si nous sommes trop nombreux - mais ca pourrait donner des vidéos intéressantes. Voir drôles.

----------


## Shei

Je n'ai jamais parlé de limiter les spé, au contraire, je laisse la possibilité de changer de spé avant chaque nouvel opposant. J'ai simplement dis que ça serait dommage si quelqu'un vient avec une spé qui est connue pour être totalement déséquilibrée en 1 contre 1, mais je ne l'ai pas empêché.
Pour le temps je suis du même avis, jouer sur l'épuisement reste un aspect du jeu. Mais si les duels s'éternisent à chaque fois ... On verra !
Et enfin pour l'enregistrement des matchs, j'y pensais également, je vais y travailler en attendant. Je pensais également passer en bo5 sur les quelques derniers matchs. 

Sinon je rappel à ceux se présentant au tournois de bien préciser leur classe, il y à encore le temps mais pensez-y !  :;):

----------


## silence

Voleur bien sur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shei

Bon donc pour l'instant on en est à 6 ayant annoncé leurs participation et classe, 1 qui souhaite participer mais est encore indécis et trois ayant supposé leur participation mais sans plus et enfin des spectateurs ! Je m'attendais plutôt à voir le topic couler ou alors être inondé de protestations ...  ::lol::

----------


## Maderone

Moi je serais d'avis de limite ça dans le temps quand même...
J'ai moyennement envie de regarder un combat entre 2 gardiens pendant une heure.

----------


## Shei

Je pense qu'il serait mieux de traiter au cas par cas, mais après je trouve que justement ça pourrait se montrer intéressant, de voir lequel fait un faux pas le premier ... Après comme à mon avis les matchs seront assez dispersé temporairement rien n'oblige à être présent si jamais tel ou tel duel ne vous montre aucun intérêt. Après aussi, c'est à ceux qui choisissent de jouer une classe tank de prévoir qu'ils jouerons possiblement contre des autres tanks et du coups prévoir ce genre de combat, d'où la possibilité de changer de spé. Tiens je suis gardien, je joue contre un gardien, vais je jouer full dégat ? full tank ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Avec un gardien y a moyen d'être quasi intuable en 1v1, par contre le match risque de se jouer à la fatigue


J'approuve, j'vais vous sortir un build aux oignons mes petits canards :D

GARDIEN  :Cigare: 

(sinon je peut aussi sortir mon Elem spé Rollface D/D)

----------


## Hasunay

Au bout d'une durée X de combat un elem balance des AoEs sur les deux tanks au bout d'un moment l'un des deux va bien tomber :D

----------


## Guitou

Si la durée X excède 20s l'elem aura déclenché son skill élite "Glyphe de la carpette élémentaire".

----------


## Kayato

Il y a un mode spectateur afin d'enregistrer tout ca ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Il y a un mode spectateur afin d'enregistrer tout ca ?


Ce mettre à côté et regarder ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

> Il y a un mode spectateur afin d'enregistrer tout ca ?


Oui il faut acheter son billet pour se placer dans les gradins, j'ai des places à revendre pour 5POs.

----------


## Kayato

Je demande juste au cas où vous voulez des cameramen et pourquoi pas une petite compil des plus beau combats/fails  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Je demande juste au cas où vous voulez des cameramen et pourquoi pas une petite compil des plus beau *combats*/fails


genre ^^

----------


## Vaaahn

> Si la durée X excède 20s l'elem aura déclenché son skill élite "Glyphe de la carpette élémentaire".


Oooh bin naaan Guitou, dit pas tout !!!

----------


## Shei

> Oui il faut acheter son billet pour se placer dans les gradins, j'ai des places à revendre pour 5POs.


J'aime bien cette idée ! 
Pour filmer les combats je pensais déjà être là à chacun des matchs (déjà pour arbitrer etoo etoo) et peut être pour filmer, mais si quelqu'un se propose en plus je ne vais pas l'interdire. Ou même si quelqu'un veut filmer pendant son douwel, ça pourrait être marrant.

----------


## Odrhann

Bon. Je m'inscris, vu le succès à l'échelle de la guilde. 

Odrhann, Gardien :jaiclaquémavertutroptôtshit:

----------


## Guitou

> J'aime bien cette idée ! 
> Pour filmer les combats je pensais déjà être là à chacun des matchs (déjà pour arbitrer etoo etoo) et peut être pour filmer, mais si quelqu'un se propose en plus je ne vais pas l'interdire. Ou même si quelqu'un veut filmer pendant son douwel, ça pourrait être marrant.


S'il y'a besoin d'arbitre je veux bien aider, par contre en semaine avec mon PC pourrit je ne pense pas pouvoir frapser (faudrait que je test en fait).

Question ! On aura le droit d'être sur le même chan mumble que l'adversaire pour lui parler de sa maman ?





> Oooh bin naaan Guitou, dit pas tout !!!


Allons, allons, un peu de fairplay. Les personnes affrontant des elems ont le droit de savoir.

----------


## Tynril

Allez, j'ai envie de tester aussi, quitte à me faire très probablement démonter parce que je vais avoir la flemme de faire un build spécialement pour l'occasion.

Cærh, Mesmer fantasmagorique.

----------


## dragou

Chose importante pour les spectateurs, pensez à ne pas mettre de boost passifs aux alliers

Je pense aux boost puissance dans les attributs, aux vertues des gardiens etc....

----------


## Shei

> S'il y'a besoin d'arbitre je veux bien aider, par contre en semaine avec mon PC pourrit je ne pense pas pouvoir frapser (faudrait que je test en fait).


Toute aide est la bienvenue, pour "arbitrer" c'est tout con, dire quand on commence, éviter toute mauvaise foie et s'assurer qu'il n'y ai pas d'anti jeu. Par contre ça requiert la presence d'un "arbitre" a chaque rencontre, et même si à mon avis elles ne durons pas des heures, il faut prendre en compte que la date soit dispo pour les deux participants et l'arbitre. Donc si une autre personne me propose un coup de main pour cela, je ne vais pas cracher dessus. Après pour pouvoir enregistrer, ce n'est pas une obligation.




> Question ! On aura le droit d'être sur le même chan mumble que l'adversaire pour lui parler de sa maman ?


Je pense que ça pourrait être plus marrant d'être sur le même chan, ça éviterais d'une part qu'une autre personne aide pour les timer, mais vu que c'est du 1 contre 1, il n'y a pas de tactique à dire à des coéquipiers.




> Chose importante pour les spectateurs, pensez à ne pas mettre de boost passifs aux alliers
> Je pense aux boost puissance dans les attributs, aux vertues des gardiens etc....


Oui, ça sera un des soucis à vérifier ...

----------


## dragou

Pour le timer, il suffit de faire une zone d'effet et une fois que celle-ci finit, c'est que ça commence. Si un des opposants démarre avant la fin de l'effet, c'est carton jaune, si ca arrive 2x, c'est le rouge.

Autre possibilité, vous mettez un fear aux 2 opposants qu'ils ne peuvent pas break et ça commence dès la fin du fear (ainsi ils sont également à distance l'un de l'autre).

----------


## Charmide

En bonus les spectateurs, ça permet de remplir le serveur et de s'assurer que les combattants sont tranquilles ! 

Bon, il en faudra un paquet par contre  ::):

----------


## Shei

Et a contrario, le risque c'est que si on n'a pas assez de spec, ça montrera un serv "remplis'" du coups plus de possibilité de join. Après, en prenant un serv à 10 places, il faudra "seulement" 10 spectateurs. Mais on vera également avec les arènes personnalisées qui devraient arriver.

----------


## Guitou

Sauf si quelqu'un a une réduction de la durée des conditions.  ::P: 
Non un simple décompte de la part de l’arbitre sur mumble et roulez jeunesse.

Le truc à décider tout de suite et que l'arbitre aura à rappeler avant le match c'est quoi faire en cas d'intervention externe (puisqu'on sera sur les arènes PvP accessible à tous), genre le match est annulé quelque soit son déroulement, et on recommence.

----------


## Maximelene

Après, vous parlez d'arbitrage, personnellement, si je me bat contre un canard, je ne ressens pas forcément le besoin d'un arbitre. Je ne compte pas tricher, et je ne pense pas que le canard d'en face trichera non plus  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Tricher non, mais bon même entre canard la mauvaise foi existe.  ::P:

----------


## Odrhann

La quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Connait pas.

----------


## Shei

Maximelene, l'histoire d'arbitre c'était pas pour voir si les deux participants trichent, même si je ne vois pas vraiment comment d'ailleurs, mais c'est surtout pour veiller au bon déroulement du match. Vérifier que les spec arrivent pas sans avoir désactivé les aura ou autre truc du genre. C'est plus une décoration qu'un officiel veillant au moindre micro mouvement des deux autres.
Après la question qu'a soulevé Guitou est intéressante. Car si le combat a déjà duré quelques minutes j'imagine que personne n'ai particulièrement envie de recommencer surtout si c'est pour perde un match qui était déjà gagné. MAis c'est vrais qu'on a pas non plus envie de jouer à deux contre un. En cherchant un serveur bien perdu dans la longue liste, je ne pense pas qu'on se retrouve devant cette situation souvent, mais autant prévoir. Personnellement je verrais plus l'annulation du match en cour, mais si quelqu'un à une meilleure idée ...

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais il faut un arbitre y a trop d'amateur de poney et autre licorne, j'ai pas confiance.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour un pvp orienté eSport c'est quand même drôlement la merde pour organiser un truc d'un peu sérieux :/

----------


## Tonight

Hasunay tu arrêtes de critiquer et de te plaindre  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Nan mais il faut un arbitre y a trop d'amateur de poney et autre licorne, j'ai pas confiance.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord et je vais dans ce cas réfléchir pour me proposer en tant qu'arbitre !

----------


## Zepolak

Je veux bien participer, mais je ne changerai pas mon build pour le tournoi donc je risque de vite finir carpette  ::): 
(Avec Donald : guerrier)

----------


## Guitou

Mais tu as pas de build en PvP, juste un par défaut indépendant de ton build qui te sert en PvE/RvR.
Et les respecs sont gratuits et infinis.

----------


## Shei

Bon, petit up pour annoncer que la fin de la première semaine d'inscription est presque passée. Vous n'aurez donc plus que la moitié du temps pour vous décider ! (Obvious n'est ce pas ?)
Pour l'instant on en est à 11 inscrits ayant annoncé leurs classes, 2 souhaitant participer mais n'étant pas encore certains de leur classe et 2 ayant simplement évoqué leur participation.

----------


## Maximelene

Il me semble m'être inscrit, mais j'ai pas précisé que je jouerais Rôdeur !

----------


## Shei

Si si tu étais déjà compté en tant que rôdeur.  :;): 



> Allez, j'en suis, j'vais vous montrer comment gère un rôdeur non monotouche !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je n'ai pas précisé parce que je ne joue que Elem.
Obvious non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je suppose que je fais parti des mecs en attente.
Je te dirais ça samedi prochain  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Si si tu étais déjà compté en tant que rôdeur.


Mouarf, j'ai la mémoire d'un papy de 97 ans  ::(: 

Maintenant, mon prochain message doit expliquer à quel point j'ai une mémoire d'éléphant  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Tiens question con, il y a des maps PvP qui permettent les combats sous-marin ?

----------


## meiKo

J'en suis avec ma petite rôdeuse  ::): 
Une idée du jour et de l'heure pour être sur d'être dispo?

----------


## Charmide

> Tiens question con, il y a des maps PvP qui permettent les combats sous-marin ?


Ouep.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais capricorne je sais plus quoi, map TRÈS chiante généralement ça se joue sur un point et parfois les ruines sous-marines mais c'est plus rare ^^'

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les capricornes ont du caractère, c'est pas leur faute :x

----------


## Korbeil

> Tiens question con, il y a des maps PvP qui permettent les combats sous-marin ?


Ouai mais non, les combats sous-marins, c'est de la merde  ::|: .

----------


## Shei

Lee Tchii, je ne t'avais pas compté puisque tu n'avais pas précisé assez clairement pour mon petit cerveau que tu participe, du coups je ne voulais point te forcer à te retrouver dans une tumulte pleine de voleurs super méchants.  ::P: 
meiKo, le tournois se jouera sur une durée et non pas une date précise, déjà car à moins de jouer tout en même temps, ça risque de durer longtemps et puis réunir tout le monde en même temps ça va être le bordel. Du coups les dates seront décidés entre les deux opposants, en essayant tout de même de ne pas prendre 50 ans, une semaine par tour serait top moumouth'.

----------


## meiKo

Ok merci pour l'info, ça semble être plus jouable comme ça en effet  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Lee Tchii, je ne t'avais pas compté puisque tu n'avais pas précisé assez clairement pour mon petit cerveau que tu participe, du coups je ne voulais point te forcer à te retrouver dans une tumulte pleine de voleurs super méchants. 
> meiKo, le tournois se jouera sur une durée et non pas une date précise, déjà car à moins de jouer tout en même temps, ça risque de durer longtemps et puis réunir tout le monde en même temps ça va être le bordel. Du coups les dates seront décidés entre les deux opposants, en essayant tout de même de ne pas prendre 50 ans, une semaine par tour serait top moumouth'.


Mais ce pragmatisme  ::wub::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Shei, c'est un chevalier servant !  ::wub:: 
Oh je ne me leurre pas, je sais parfaitement que ma pauvre petite élémentaliste en tissu n'a aucune chance contre les vils voleurs ou les plaques lourdes ... mais participer à la vie de la guilde ne veut pas dire gagner ...

----------


## Zepolak

> mais participer à la vie de la guilde ne veut pas dire gagner ...


Même si parfois on a de bonnes surprises  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu as été merveilleusement efficace dans cette épreuve, chef !  ::lol::

----------


## Vaaahn

Est ce que je fais parti des deux qui n'ont qu'évoqué sa participation?
Parce que mon élem à fortement envie de vous faire découvrir les arcanes du combat au sol mvoyez  ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

Hum, non, tu n'étais compté nulle part ... Ton message était bien trop recherché pour que j'en comprenne le sens.  :Emo:  Mais c'est une erreur que je m'empresse de réparer !

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu as été merveilleusement efficace dans cette épreuve, chef !


...

----------


## Maximelene

Merveilleusement efficace à AFK près d'un cadre  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

:rage:

----------


## Shei

Merci d'aller vous raconter vos moments privés en privé ! NAMEO !

----------


## Wizi

Allez je m'inscris, avec la classe la moins aimée en pvp.

Akazukin, envouteur.

----------


## dragou

> Allez je m'inscris, avec la classe la moins aimée en pvp.
> 
> Akazukin, envouteur.


gru?

----------


## Narquois

Count me in!  :;):

----------


## Shei

> Count me in!


 La classe ?   :tired:

----------


## Guitou

Il est narquois, hein ?

----------


## Shei

Hop hop, dernier weekend avant la fin des inscriptions, n'oubliez pas de préciser votre classe, j'ai pas une folle envie de courir après chacun pour ça, même si je sens que je vais devoir le faire quand même pour certains.

----------


## Maderone

Voleuse avec spé arc licorne.

----------


## Shei

Je ne te visais même pas, mais merci !  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

On verra pas ta licorne en spvp maderone :D

----------


## Shei

La magie du sPvP !  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Fuuuuuuuuu  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Quel dommaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage...

----------


## Charmide

Je viendrai en voleur, au moins je connais les builds !

----------


## Hasunay

Hum ça sent le voleur vs voleur en final ça :/

----------


## Guitou

Mais non je joue rôdeur pas voleur.

----------


## Danatoth

Je m'y prend un peu à la dernière minute mais si les inscriptions ne sont pas closes, j'aimerai bien participer avec mon elem => Peeka Ciet!

----------


## Shei

Non, bienvenu dans l'arène ! Les inscriptions se finissent à 20h, profitez en.
J'en profite pour dire que le premier post est à jour, qu'il contient de nouvelles informations.

----------


## Odrhann

Je suis contraint de me désinscrire. A l'heure actuelle, ma situation "technique" ne me permet plus de jouer à Guild Wars 2 avec une latence adéquate. (Pour ceux qui se demandent le fin mot, tentez de jouer en 128k derrière un hotspot public.)

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis contraint de me désinscrire. A l'heure actuelle, ma situation "technique" ne me permet plus de jouer à Guild Wars 2 avec une latence adéquate. (Pour ceux qui se demandent le fin mot, tentez de jouer en 128k derrière un hotspot public.)


Moi j'suis en 56k ! noob  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

C'était donc ça les TP sans cooldown.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

C'est pour ça que t'es plus là, merci de prévenir mec en tout cas  :tired:

----------


## Odrhann

Je suis venu sur Mumble à ce propos le dire. T'écoutais sûrement pas, comme la moitié du temps quand il y a plus de trois personnes.  :tired: 

I'll be back.

----------


## Maderone

Tu mens !

----------


## Hasunay

Bah au pire tu viens tu te prend une branler et tu donne une victoire facile à un canard :D

----------


## Shei

Bon après avoir eu les infos de chacun, y compris l’abandon minablement lâche d’Odrhann, il est l’heure de lancer l’étape suivante !

Le tournoi se déroulera en deux étapes. La première sera des poules d’entre 4 à 5 joueurs. Et la seconde phase sera un bête tournois à double élimination qui accueillera les deux premiers de chaque poule. Ainsi tout le monde jouera au moins 3 matchs. Et pour la seconde phase tout le monde aura une chance d’atteindre la finale, même en étant éliminé au premier match, la magie de la double élimination. 

Avant de dévoiler les poules, Les règles sont mises à jours, également sur le premier topic, mais je résume ici ;
-buff et pnj neutres autorisés, les pnj alignés ne le sont pas.
-Toute la map est à votre disposition, mais évitez quand même les parties de chat. 
-Possibilité de respé entre chaque rencontre, et également pendant la rencontre si votre opposant vous l’autorise.
-Plus besoins d’arbitre
-Ça sera à vous de trouver votre date de match, mais une fois celle-ci trouvée, je vous demande si vous avez le temps avant de vous taper dessus de me l’envoyer par mp (forum) afin de vérifier le bon déroulement du tournoi. Mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, c'est simplement pour essayer de garder une trace écrite et d'éviter les petits soucis.
-Il sera possible de décaler deux fois, mais pas de décaler deux fois le même match.
-Pour valider une victoire, un screen du tableau sPvP sera demandé, ainsi qu’un accord des deux participants, ou un simple message du genre "lu, lui, taper moi, moi taper plus fort, lui mort." Après, envoyez-le en mp ou sur le topic, l’option reste libre. Ceci afin d’éviter les pleureuses.
-Afin de garder un rythme stable, il sera demandé d’essayer à chaque participant de faire au moins deux matchs par semaine.

Bref, le tout étant éclairci, voici les poules. Alors ne montez pas directement sur vos chevaux en disant que je favorise un tel ou que je cherche l’élimination d’un autre. Après avoir essayé de répartir équitablement les classe à travers les poules, je me suis dit que ça serait plus fun de voir des matchs interclasse dès les phases de poule. Du coup j’ai utilisé un outil externe pour rendre la chose totalement externe et *voilà le résultat*. Donc, d’après cela voici les poules ;

Voilà, maintenant, vous pouvez contacter vos opposant et trouver un arrangement avec pour avoir la meilleure date possible pour votre escarmouche. Il n’y a pas d’ordre précis donc faites vous-même votre propre « calendrier ». Si je ne le fais pas moi-même ce n’est pas par flemme mais surtout pour que cela vous convienne au mieux et que vous n’ayez pas à vous bousculer.

La première semaine « officielle » pour les matchs de poule sera du lundi 11 février au dimanche 17 février compris.

Mais si certains se sentent motivé pour commencer cette semaine, ce n’est pas interdit, mais ne râlez pas car vous avez tout boucler vite et d’autres pas. Mais surtout n’oubliez pas le pm pour m’informer des dates et les screens récapitulatif de match. 

_Licet morituri me salutatum !_

----------


## Odrhann

> l’abandon minablement lâche d’Odrhann


 :tired: 

Je ne vous permet pas.

----------


## Shei

::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

Non mais Ok. Je peux jouer avec mon forfait mobile, ça fait déjà moins de lag.

----------


## Shei

Mais t'embête pas, c'était pour te taquiner voyons.  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

Non, j'insiste. J'entre en poule D.

----------


## Shei

Pas relou, non non !  ::ninja:: 
A quand les drama car un tel n'est pas avec un tel ?!

----------


## Tonight

Je peux venir jouer avec ma connexion free mobile histoire de fufu tp comme un gros cochon vietnamien?

----------


## Maderone

Tu t'es retiré Odrhann, accepte les conséquences de tes actes. Je quitte la guilde si Odrhann revient dans le tournois, faut pas déconner.

----------


## Odrhann

Je quitte cette guilde de plows.

Je fais mon relou.

----------


## Shei

Bon tapez vous dessus IG au lieu de taper vos touches !

----------


## Hasunay

Oh putain j'ai la pire poule ahaha ça va donner j'adore :D

----------


## Ananas

Damn, je suis foutu.

Bon en même temps, quelle que soit ma poule j'aurais dit pareil.

----------


## Thorkel

Haha comment vous avez peur d'une poule !!!



----> []

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je ne suis pas contente du tout des poules  ::o: 
Dans ma poule, ya personne que je peux perturber avec des "chéri" ou des "mon cœur" !
A part Zepo, mais à force de l'appeler "Chef adoré", je crois qu'il est blindé !
Sérieusement, comment je peux espérer gagner une manche dans ces conditions ?  ::o:  Sandale !

----------


## Thorkel

> Moi je ne suis pas contente du tout des poules 
> Dans ma poule, ya personne que je peux perturber avec des "chéri" ou des "mon cœur" !
> A part Zepo, mais à force de l'appeler "Chef adoré", je crois qu'il est blindé !
> Sérieusement, comment je peux espérer gagner une manche dans ces conditions ?  Sandale !


Rien ne t'empêche d'esssayer, si?  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Question bête : on est vraiment obligé de préparer la chose à l'avance avec les dates qui vont bien ?

Parce que ça paraît quand même pratique de se connecter, et de voir qu'untel ou untel est dispo et de s'envoyer 30min sur un pti serveur PvP.

Après, je comprends bien le but de diminuer les dramas, mais j'aurais tendance à proposer de faire sans tant qu'on a pas eu un premier drama puis de mettre en place des régles plus strictes si jamais ça arrive (et j'espère que ça n'arrivera pas). T'en penses quoi Shei ?

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis d'accord avec Zepo. Personnellement je ne prévoie pas mes sessions de jeu, du coup pouvoir simplement s'arranger avec la personne serait plus pratique.

----------


## Guitou

J'ai loupé un truc ou bien ? Dans le message de l'OP on lit :



> Ainsi, chaque rencontre se déroulera à la date et heure que les deux participants auront trouvé en commun.


Je vois pas ce qui empêche de décider de la date 5s avant la dite date.

----------


## Maderone

Parce qu'il faut envoyer un mp à Shei

----------


## Guitou

Pour le tenir au courant de l'avancement, qu'est ce qui empêche de le prévenir a posteriori ?

Enfin perso j'avais compris qu'il était possible de s'organiser à l'arrache tant que les délais étaient respectés.

----------


## Shei

Comme Guitou l’a dit, je n’ai jamais pensé un instant qu'il fallait absolument préparer la chose. C’était clair dans ma tête mais peut-être ne l’ai-je mal  bien expliqué. Si jamais vous vous connectez et avez un opposant prêt pour une rixte, rien ne l'empêche. Dans ce cas-là, je ne demande même pas de pm pour me prévenir de la date et heure mais simplement le message pour le résultat.
L’idée d’être prévenu pour les matchs, que ce soit date ou résultat, c’est pour essayer de garder une trace écrite de l’avancement du tournoi. Car vu le nombre de matchs que chacun doit faire, faire en sorte que chacun en enchaine régulièrement permet plus ou moins qu’il n’y ai pas à attendre 3 mois pour que la simple phase de poule se termine. 
Si on ne me prévient pas pour un match mais qu’on vient me dire « Oui on a fini notre match, il y a eu aucun soucis, du coup X est gagnant. » ça me va. Screen ou pas, le screen c’est vraiment être parano je l’avoue, j’estime tout participant assez grand pour ne pas tricher ou ne pas venir contester un résultat en étant empreint de mauvaise foi. C’est pareil pour la «réponse affirmant le bon déroulement du match pour les deux participants», si je ne l’ai pas mais qu’il n’y a pas de soucis, aucun problème, c’est à nouveau une parano préventive, mais si tout se déroule sans, et sans accroc, tant mieux !

----------


## Thorkel

Dans l'idée, si vous faites votre combat, screenez le résultat et envoyez le tout à Shei, en disant le combat a eu lieu, voila la preuve du résultat, je pense pas que ça l'embête.

EDIT: grilled

----------


## Maderone

Enfin surtout, dites le sur le chan guilde, histoire qu'il y ait des spectateurs !

----------


## Guitou

Si y'a trop de monde sur un serveur ça risque pas d'attirer des indésirables ?

----------


## Shei

Voilà j'ai essayé de rendre les choses plus claires dans les "règles". En gros si vous avez le temps d'un pm, c'est bien, sinon, ce n’est pas la mort. Prévenir la date, ou prévenir qu'il va avoir lieux dans 2 minutes sur le serveur XXX permet simplement d'inviter des spectateurs. Et pour le résultat, un message suffit, un screen est mieux pour éviter la moindre mesquinerie. Mais comme je l'ai dit, je vous considère grand pour ne pas avoir à jouer les policiers.

Guitou, après de nombreux essais, même quand tu n'es que deux sur un serveur, tu as souvent un/des invités indésirables. Mais souvent ils vont cap les points plutôt que venir taper. Vivement les arènes personnalisables.

----------


## dragou

Si vous avez besoin d'une personne de remplacement, vous pouvez me whisp, je vois qu'il y a une poule avec un joueur en moins (mais c'est ordhan je suppose). Si une personne a des probs et ne peut pas se co, fin soit

pour le bon déroulement du truc si vous need, suffit de m'avertir, je saurai débloquer 10min en soirée ^^.
(si vous avez pas besoin, bein tant mieux  ::P: )

----------


## Vaaahn

Je sais pas si je pourrais être bien là, je vais partir en vacances deux semaines à la fin du mois, et ça me fera au moins un match pas faisable ...
A voir si je peux avoir une dérogation, sinon je te laisse ma place.

----------


## Shei

Dragou, il y a eu deux semaines pour s'inscrire faut pas pousser ...  :tired:  On a dit non à Odrhann alors qu'il était inscrit, je vois pas pourquoi on ferait des fleurs à un cas de figure encore plus déplacé.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, j'annonce que j'ai fait tous mes combats, et que je les ai tous remportés. Celui contre Vaaahn fut d'une facilité quasi décevante.

Voilà.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Shei

::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

> Bon, j'annonce que j'ai fait tous mes combats, et que je les ai tous remportés. Celui contre Vaaahn fut d'une facilité quasi décevante.


Si effectivement contre Vaaahn ça s'expédie assez vite (avec moi il est tombé d'un étage avec ride the lightning et il est mort) je me souviens pas avoir perdu contre toi.  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> Dragou, il y a eu deux semaines pour s'inscrire faut pas pousser ...  On a dit non à Odrhann alors qu'il était inscrit, je vois pas pourquoi on ferait des fleurs à un cas de figure encore plus déplacé.


mmmmh, toi pas avoir compris.
Je me propose pour qu'il y ait l'équilibre entre les différentes poules etc ou si un mec a un soucis irl qui fait qu'il ne se co plus, afin d'avoir l'équité. J'en ai rien à faire du tournoi en lui-même, d'ou ma non inscription.

Je proposais simplement mon aide mais soit, faites votre truc dans votre coin!!!

----------


## Shei

Toi te contredire, si t'en a rien à faire du tournoi, pourquoi te propose tu ? De plus l'équilibre, là, se tiens de l'aléatoire, choisir un truc dans une chose non choisie casse l'équilibre. Mais bon bref.

----------


## Kayato

Je pense que les propos de dragou partaient d'une bonne intention, pas la peine de prendre la mouche  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Je pense que les propos de dragou partaient d'une bonne intention, pas la peine de prendre la mouche


tkt je me suis bien fait comprendre en pm, l'histoire est close de mon coté  :;):

----------


## Shei

Je ne prenais pas la mouche, mais merci de laisser cet épisode entre parenthèse.  :;):

----------


## Kayato

Si jamais lors d'un match je suis dispo en jeu, n'hésitez pas à me mp pour stream + vidéo.

----------


## Guitou

Tin on aura la pression du coup, avec des millions de téléspectateurs et tout. :/

----------


## Thorkel

> Tin on aura la pression du coup, avec *des millions* de téléspectateurs et tout. :/



Au moins !

----------


## Shei

Des milliards je dirais même !

----------


## Maderone

Des mions de miards

----------


## Maximelene

Des gogolplex !




> Si effectivement contre Vaaahn ça s'expédie assez vite (avec moi il est tombé d'un étage avec ride the lightning et il est mort) je me souviens pas avoir perdu contre toi.


Le cerveau a tendance à occulter ce genre d'humiliation, mais crois moi, cette défaite s'est bel et bien produite.  ::ninja::

----------

